# For all you Fathers out there... I need some help (heck even mothers too)



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey folks,

Like many of you, my father introduced me into the outdoors by taking me fishing and hunting when I was a kid...

I couldn't tell you how many trips of his that I had ruined by having to go to the bathroom, sleeping late, being cold, being fidgety, being bored, being cranky, being sick or getting in trouble by momma and cancelling the whole trip all together... haha... but no matter what, he always invited me back every time...

Then came the sporting years where he gave the trips up to come to baseball, basketball and football games every weekend. By high school, I was making him so broke that he couldn't go as much... and by college, I was keeping him up too late worrying about what kind of trouble I was getting into... h:

I was lucky and got turned on to the greatest American past time, greatest group of sportsmen and most beautiful scenery that one can ever see... and its all because he gave up all of his free time and paycheck so that I could enjoy what Mother Nature has to offer.

I now spend most of my time, criss crossing this great state of Texas and the southern US, chasing waterfowl, deer and fish... although now I am armed with a camera more-so than a shotgun.

That being said, these are now the years in which it is my turn to return the favor to my Dad.

I try to take him as much as possible.... he gave up his deer lease years ago because I wasn't around as much to help him out as I should have been... Every weekend during the spring and fall, I make it a point to take HIM out in MY boat now and realize just how much $$ that man dropped on me so we could go hunting and fishing everytime I wanted to when I was a kid.

He is my favorite fishing partner and because he taught me how to do it from the get go, he is about the only guy I can stand to be in the boat with for a whole weekend.. lol... We are always on the same wavelength about everything.... Although, he always gets dibs on the front of the boat now :biggrin:

With your help, I would like to take him on a hunting trip of a lifetime. I have made the finals on the Cabela's Lonestar Outdoors Show 2012 Photo of the Year contest, put on by our very own 2cool member and friend, Mr. Cable Smith ("Cable"). The grand prize is a Spring turkey hunt and exotic buck trip.

If I win this contest, I will be donating the hunt to my father and watching him have all the fun just like he did to me for the past 30 years... taking as many pictures as I can the entire trip!

:help:I would appreciate your votes via computer and smart phone in helping me secure this trip for my old man. If you have some time, please visit the following link and vote for my photo of the year, FEBRUARY (A greenhead being retrieved by Lead in last years snowfall):

http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/










Thanks for the support and thank you to all you parents who get your kids out there in the great outdoors and teach them that its not all about the catch or the kill, but about the valuable time that you get to spend with the ones you love. We kids really do appreciate it!

And most of all, Thanks DAD!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Done..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Done, Justin.. Good post.. I feel the same as you.. My Dad spent his whole life with me and my brother..hunting , fishing, traveling..whatever. I never realized how much effort he put into it until he was gone and I was trying to do the same for my own kids... It's quite a job...:rotfl:

Good luck to Dad (and you).. I'll vote as much as they let me..he's in about fourth place right now..but 2cool can fix that quick...:rotfl:


----------



## psnider22 (Jul 2, 2010)

Done


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Done Justin.
You're in second place, just 13 votes behind first place.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Done


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Done.....


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

Done....good on ya.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Done


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You got my vote & you're in 1st place.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great story. You have my vote. Come on guys he is in second place and we need to get him way out in front of the pack.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Your 2 votes behind....


December (30%, 38 Votes)
February (29%, 36 Votes)
October (17%, 21 Votes)
November (15%, 19 Votes)
September (8%, 10 Votes)
January (1%, 1 Votes)
June (1%, 1 Votes)
August (0%, 0 Votes)
May (0%, 0 Votes)
April (0%, 0 Votes)
March (0%, 0 Votes)
July (0%, 0 Votes)


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'll admit that I've never once voted in any of the "please vote for my next-door neighbor's daughter who's in a piano recital contest" thing, but that's such a wonderful and heartfelt post, Justin, that I wanted to vote. It's your dad. You're a good son.

Great post, Justin. How often can I vote?


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Done- Good luck


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Tie for first now.


----------



## BLUE WAVES (Nov 28, 2009)

Done. My Dad did the same for me.


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

*good job*

Voted, looks like your in the lead!!!!

Wish mine was still here to take one more time.......


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Hard not to vote after reading that,,,,,,,,,, done !!!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

Just voted, Your up by three.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Done. Up by 7.


----------



## 30+ (Dec 30, 2006)

done up by 8 now


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Done!! Good luck!! HUNT ON!!


----------



## mark_08 (Mar 17, 2010)

Done! 13 vote lead!!


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

He77 yes!
Great Post and kudos to you and your Dad.

In the lead and up by 21 and climbing.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Done your dads a good father!!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Done


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Dang!!! I don't think I have been done posting that for more than 2 minutes and look at this response! Thanks to all!

In reference to your questions, you can vote from any internet source... I.E. computer, smart phone, tablet... I believe you are limited to one vote PER source. Heck, you can even post it up on other forums or your social media outlets and promote the voting there 

The contest lasts until January 24th but based on previous monthly semi-finals, the winner will require EASILY over 1000 votes, so this party is just getting started!!!

I would also urge you folks to do a little looking around on Cable's website while you are there... He runs a great show and you can listen to podcasts and online recordings of his weekly reporting. They have lots of cool guests, good music and GREAT T-shirts... lol. I hadn't heard of his show til I saw some of his posts on here, but I check it out all the time now. He is also a BRAND NEW DADDY (as of New Years), so he will be learning all the ins and outs of Father-dom going forth and teaching that little boy how to call ducks and clean fish! (When he gets to the "mowing lawns" part, I need him to send that boy down my way... haha)

Yall parent's really don't realize the impact that you have on us young folks.... I see kids every day that were not blessed with the same upbringing as my sister and I were and it sure makes me shake my head and realize just how good of parents my Mom and Dad were... how SELFLESS everything they did was!

I don't have kiddos yet (my mother reminds me weekly that I am falling behind my age group's child bearing accomplishments... lol), but I only hope that I can pull off what my folks did.

Thanks again for your support!!!!


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

done


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Before I vote, count your blessings on having such an awesome DAD...I didn't have one...one that was there for me as I was raised by a single mother.

Best of luck to you in the contest, and awesome picture!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

I voted and am glad your dad has been there for you. Hope you win


----------



## TXFPCOACH (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't see a better pic.... The contrast and colors are remarkable. Good luck


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Done. My parents did the same thing...for all four of us! Good luck!


----------



## jettytarpon (Sep 23, 2006)

done... 

jt


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Done up 16!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Done, Good Luck!


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Done
I hope you win!!!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Help to throw my 2cool weight(vote) around.That is a awesome shot and even a better gift for your dad.


----------



## wishin4fishin (May 21, 2004)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## wrencher (Nov 23, 2012)

You got my vote...you're up by 27 votes!!

It's only money...... I'll make more!


----------



## Marked (May 21, 2012)

Done


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

done 101votes


----------



## Jallen1 (Sep 12, 2012)

That's awesome, makes me want to call my dad and just tell him thank you for everything and how much I love him, vote is done bro


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

You're by 104


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Done Justin*

enjoyed the read. Now in 1st place by a slim margin of 34 votes. go get 'em 2coolers.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Gotcha covered brother!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well honestly I am in the contest as well as the November photo of my dog Bo. I was going to ask for votes on here as well but then read your post and the reason behind you wanting the hunt. It's all yours in my opinion. Good luck man hope you win.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Done.....lost my father today.....tough day.......I'll vote as much as I can, good luck.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Brete said:


> Done.....lost my father today.....tough day.......I'll vote as much as I can, good luck.


Sorry to hear that Brete, prayers sent.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

done, as stated above Brete, you just don't know until you lose them, and start really thinking about it. Congratulations OperationDuckhunt on your comment too


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Wow...what a great tribute to your dad! Done!!!


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Done, good luck buddy.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Nice story - done!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

done


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Done #129


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Done. That's a great idea. Hope you guys win!


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

done - great tribute to your dad. Kinda hit home w/me when you said your dad was the only person you could be in the boat with all weekend. I'm glad y'all are doing stuff together - one day he won't be there, and you will be be thankful for each and every trip.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Super Dad and great son. Buddy, good luck. 

Done! 126 vote lead!!


----------



## yakity (Apr 3, 2011)

Done!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Done.... God luck!


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

done


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Done! Good luck!


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Voted...

Great post and fantastic picture! Hope it works out and you guys have a blast!


----------



## cklimpt (Jan 4, 2010)

Done sir.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Done. You're well in the lead now.


----------



## skniper (Oct 31, 2008)

Vote's in Lumberjack, good man! I need to call dad, soon. Thanks.


Observation: lots of very good photos, the next closet photo to Justin is December. INCREDIBLE colors and silhouette in that shot but totally posed, shooter's position is too relaxed to actually be on a target...first thing I noticed is no finger in the trigger guard. What....j'sayin


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

Done. I hope you win. I wish I could have done something like this for my dad for introducing me to saltwater fishing before he passed away.


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Done!! Good luck Justin!

Brete, sorry to hear of your loss! Prayers sent!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it.....


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Done! You and your dad are winning by 66 votes!

Awesome picture and a great looking dog by the way!


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Done


----------



## Brewse (Apr 26, 2011)

*Done*

Done #174


----------



## westendwilla (Nov 10, 2006)

Done!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

justinsfa said:


> I don't have kiddos yet (my mother reminds me weekly that I am falling behind my age group's child bearing accomplishments... lol), but I only hope that I can pull off what my folks did.


I was 35 when my son was born. Thirty-eight when my daughter was born. Usually, older parents make better parents. There's no substitute for age and wisdom, and I'm sure you'll be a great parent. Tell _that_ to mom. :smile:

I voted again this morning from a different source. At 5:15 am, you have a nice lead with 40% of the vote.



Brete said:


> Done.....lost my father today.....tough day.......I'll vote as much as I can, good luck.


I'm sorry, Brete. Please accept my sincerest condolences. Losing a parent is one of the toughest. My thoughts are with you, sir.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Done deal.it's by far the best pic anyhow.Don't cut yourself short.Your Dad took you along hunting and fishing because you were an excellent buddy.You filled a nitch in his life that every man needs or desires.My BIL's dad had nothing to do with his 3 sons,because he played golf every weekend.When he passed about a year ago,he hardly shed a tear,mostly because he didn't know the man like I know my Dad.Age of a father has nothing to do with the quality of a man.He either has it or not.Good post my friend!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

done


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Done, you have 41%. Good luck & a great post!


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

done


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Done, I wanna see pics of the hunt bro......


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

Being a son & a Dad w/3 sons of my own. I really enjoyed this post. 

You & your Dad Definately have my vote!

Wish my Dad was still here to fish with.

BTW I have a white Lab, Great dog you have there


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)

:texasflagVOTED!!! Great picture!!!

You opened the memories with this post. Sure miss my dad.
But, I believe he lives on in me. I see him in the mirror.
I have always told my oldest son, who is a bird hunter, Ducks, Dove ect.
that has always wanted me to go Duck hunting with him. I always tell him no. I'm too old for that.
Well after reading this post, I believe I'm going Duck hunting.

Hey J!!! I know your out there reading and a member of 2cool.
LET'S GO DUCK HUNTING!!!!

Dad


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Done. he is 89 votes up, but if I read correctly the contest is not over till the 24th.Ask all your friends to vote and lets make sure we get this done for him and his Dad.Goodluck.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I voted. I was never lucky enough to have a dad that would take me to do anything. I have a 6 year old son, and now I am trying to teach as I go. I was able to take him in the boat to watch dad shoot some ducks last weekend. Take care of your dad! Good luck.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Lost my Dad when I was 18 years old. He never hesitated to take me fishing, all I had to do was ask. You won my vote.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Not to mention, it really was the best picture. Great quality!


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

Done. Good Luck!


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Voted. Best pic. Great post.
Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

You got my vote Justin. I hope your dad enjoys his trip as much as you do for winning it for him.


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Done*

Voted, Good luck.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Done


----------



## Finney Bay (Jun 25, 2010)

Done! #207 Thanks for reviving the memories. Dad has been in a much better place for a while now. Thanks Justin


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

Done. Great photo and write up.


----------



## CHILLOUT (May 26, 2004)

Done and Good Luck


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

Done, good luck


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Done...211


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Done


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Looks like dad is on his way to an awesome hunt!!!


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Done. You're a good ways out in front, good luck to you! Great thing you're doing for your dad!


----------



## hookedwife (May 11, 2010)

Done, 229 now! good Luck!


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Done. U have 44% voters. Hope you win


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Done 

Great Post


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Done. 129 vote leader.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Voted again today at the club, nice lead


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

*Done and still well in the lead,*

No kidding, that is by far the best picture out of the 12 anyway. Great photo and good luck to yuh!


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

Voted - Great Story Cant wait to see the Follow-up Story and Pictures - You are in 1st !!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Done, good luck.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Voted again 252!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Awesome for you, nice photo, definetly a winner.

November was a good one too.

Dale


----------



## muggs (May 21, 2004)

done, 257.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

*February (40%, 260 Votes)*
December (21%, 140 Votes)
November (12%, 80 Votes)
October (12%, 78 Votes)
January (8%, 52 Votes)
September (2%, 16 Votes)
June (2%, 13 Votes)
July (1%, 9 Votes)
August (1%, 4 Votes)
May (0%, 2 Votes)
April (0%, 1 Votes)
March (1%, 1 Votes)


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Done, Justin. You now have 263.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Can't vote more than once from the same IP addy I guess. Everyone that reads this needs to vote. A select few can't give mutiple votes.

All you gotta do is select February and submit- No registration required. Takes less than a minute.

Over 2,100 views and less than 300 votes. If you're just lurking as a visitor, take 2 minutes to create a user name and help these guys out. 

I'll hit all 1st time posters with some green until I am out of bullets. I'm sure a few others will as well if it gets votes. 

Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Justin,

You are young cherish every trip, you are lucky to have your dad still in your life, mine did the same for me. I lost him August 23 rd this year and there is not a day that goes by that I wouldn't give a years pay to be with him once again. I was extremely fortunate and I know, I showed my dad the same respect and wish I still could. I hope it all comes through for you.


----------



## Alumachris (Aug 31, 2008)

Everybody here should have 2-3 votes. I voted from home computer and from my phone and on Monday I will vote from work. Lets help this guy out, he would help any of us.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

texcajun said:


> Lost my Dad when I was 18 years old. He never hesitated to take me fishing, all I had to do was ask. You won my vote.


Me too what I would give to spend one more day in the blind or on the water with. From teaching me to bait my own hook, tie my first knot, and catch my first fish while I wasn't far out of diapers to shooting my first gun a father is a sons first Hero and role model a young child can't live without. If you still have yours don't ever take a day for granted tell him you love him and book a trip. Life is too short. Good luck buddy I hope you win it


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Alumachris said:


> Everybody here should have 2-3 votes. I voted from home computer and from my phone and on Monday I will vote from work. Lets help this guy out, he would help any of us.


I voted yesterday and today from my phone. I didn't know there was a limit.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

2 votes for me so far, just voted from my phone, I have 3 computers at my house. will try to vote from all 3 as well. 

you: 286 votes 41%
2nd place: 21% 147 votes


----------



## chrigging (Aug 10, 2012)

Done... Good luck


----------



## Samich2000 (Jun 17, 2007)

295. Good luck


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Done. Good luck hope u win!


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Done, you're in front by 148.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

Done


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Voted again your at 316 41%.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

done. I hope to to the same for my dad soon so i understand. very similar story about giving up lease etc..


----------



## houtxfisher (Sep 12, 2006)

Done! Nice pic, and good story. All the best to you and Pops.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

done and good luck


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Done, good luck. - (339)


----------



## RENAE669 (Mar 6, 2012)

Done and good luck!


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

i hate these threads because the photo rarely deserves a vote. Your's deserves it so I'm voting. 
Sounds like a great dad.
I wish for you that the txoutdoors site had your photo larger so it showed the look in that duck's eyes.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Done. Your blowing them away now!


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

done

*February (41%, 354 Votes)* 
December (19%, 164 Votes) 
November (13%, 115 Votes) 
January (11%, 100 Votes) 
October (10%, 85 Votes) 
September (2%, 18 Votes) 
June (2%, 14 Votes) 
July (1%, 9 Votes) 
August (1%, 6 Votes) 
May (0%, 3 Votes) 
April (0%, 2 Votes) 
March (0%, 1 Votes)


----------



## webfisher3 (Jul 27, 2007)

Done!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

Done!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Done!

378 votes


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Done!

Brandon


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

Done. Great story. Good luck to ya.

Casey


----------



## C Boo (Jul 6, 2012)

Done...great post!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Done! Great story & picture!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Done Justin. Great shot.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

WOWWWW!!! What an outpouring of support!!! It is much appreciated!

My inbox was bombarded with PMs with stories about 2coolers growing up and spending time with their Dad's in the great outdoors! Glad my little story dug up the memories and it was cool to read each one.

I tried to pass out green to everybody that voted, but apparently, there is a limit per 24 hours on how much I can hand out.

ODH, man, don't you drop out of the race on my account! Everybody has their own plans should they win the prize... giving it to my old man just happens to be mine.... doesn't mean that it is any more important than yours.

If you guys get a chance, go check out the website http://www.operationduckhunt.org/ and check out the great things they are doing for our soldiers who have put their lives on the line so that we may enjoy the freedoms that we often take for granted. Great cause for great heros!

Brete... man, please accept my deepest and most sincerest condolences on the passing of your Dad... hang in there bud. Prayers and thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Done. You have a great dad it sounds like!!


----------



## Sargentfisher (Aug 6, 2012)

Done 397


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Done.

You're well ahead.

TH


----------



## High Speed Low Drag (May 22, 2012)

rainbowrunner said:


> Awesome for you, nice photo, definetly a winner.
> 
> November was a good one too.
> 
> Dale


Agreed but February was just a little bit better. Got my vote.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> WOWWWW!!! What an outpouring of support!!! It is much appreciated!
> 
> My inbox was bombarded with PMs with stories about 2coolers growing up and spending time with their Dad's in the great outdoors! Glad my little story dug up the memories and it was cool to read each one.
> 
> ...


Thanks man I appreciate it. I was just going to use it for myself so I would not feel right trying to get votes when you are trying to get the hunt as a thank you to your father. I won't touch that with a 10ft pole.

Now if I was using the hunt for a deserving soldier for ODH then we would go for broke.

You got this in the bag man!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

justinsfa said:


> WOWWWW!!! What an outpouring of support!!! It is much appreciated!
> 
> My inbox was bombarded with PMs with stories about 2coolers growing up and spending time with their Dad's in the great outdoors! Glad my little story dug up the memories and it was cool to read each one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Justin, I appreciate it......I really hope you win.....and cherish each and every moment with your Dad, I did with mine.........good luck...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I just voted.

As a young man that lost my dad too early ( seven months ago ) your story made me tear up. I always think about not being able to pay him back for all of those fishing and hunting trips. Whether you win or lose. Take him hunting or fishing. Even if its shooting squirrels in your back yard or catching bass in the local pond.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Brete said:


> Done.....lost my father today.....tough day.......I'll vote as much as I can, good luck.


Sorry to see this. I'll send a prayer up for you.

Hang in there and you have support here if you need it!


----------



## Tennif Shoe (Aug 11, 2011)

Did and done :
*February (40%, 451 Votes)* 
January (21%, 233 Votes) 
December (15%, 166 Votes) 
November (11%, 126 Votes) 
October (8%, 86 Votes) 
June (2%, 26 Votes) 
September (2%, 18 Votes) 
July (1%, 9 Votes) 
August (1%, 6 Votes) 
April (0%, 3 Votes) 
May (0%, 3 Votes) 
March (0%, 3 Votes)


----------



## peque (Aug 3, 2012)

My dad did the same thing, I now get to grin on how much is the fishing or hunting trips but now I get to take him and it feels so rewarding that we always plan for the next one on our way home!!! Beautiful dog, is that yours? I used to have a pointer as a kiddo thanks to my dad you got my vote bro!! Hope to see you post pics of the winning trip with your pops!!! Good luck


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Done


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Justin,

Thanks for sharing both your letter and your photo. My Dad too, spent time taking me hunting and fishing, later to realize it was not something he enjoyed that much for the sport (hint - he never went with friends, only with me and my brother). Hope my boy feels the same when he is grown.

Best of luck in the contest,
Tom


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Done.

All of you lucky fellows that have Dad who could guide and help you in all your hunting and fishing trips.
My Dad died when I was 6 yrs old but I want to make sure my kids will get all the knowledges I have about hunting and specially fishing.
Better yet, they will inherit my whole collection ...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words and support!

And thanks for the compliments on the photo! For those that have asked on here, via PM and greenies, the photo was actually taken here in Texas... in last years snowfall. The dog is owned by a long time hunting buddy of mine that I travel and hunt with and its one of the most photogenic dogs ever! I swear, sometimes he slows down and hesitates on the retrieve just so he can get a good photo taken of him... Snapped with a Canon 55-250 IS sitting on a Canon Rebel T3i. Its been a great little camera.

The stars aligned on that hunt that day... crystal clear, plenty of birds and the snow on the ground enhanced the lighting 10 fold for great photos. Killed 3 limits of ducks (majority being greenheads) and 3 limits of dark geese. Temps were hovering around 10 degrees.

I checked out the voting and it looks like I have Mr. January closing in on me pretty fast. I still have another 9 full days of compeition, so any extra support is greatly appreciated! You can vote from your home computers, work computers and smart phones...

Its super cool to read all these little stories about fathers and sons and the impact that they had on each other!

Keep bringing those kiddos with you guys! They are your legacy!


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

Done!! I have been fishing offshore since I was 6 years old and hunting since I was 4 years old. My dad did the same if I wanted to go he dropped everything to make it happen. (Thanks dad).. I own a 30'ft Hydra sport with my dad and I have 3 boys of my own who can't get enough fishing. When we are all together it is the greatest feeling!!


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

DONE! Great post! 

I lost my dad at a very young age but remeber those times in the woods and fishing like yesterday. Now I enjoy spending time with my sons hunting, more than anything.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

FYI you can vote daily. It let's me from my cell.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Just voted. Currently leading 2nd place by 114 votes. Good luck.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Done...good luck Justin !

God bless your Pop !


----------



## jhamby7 (Aug 25, 2010)

done. looks like you're up by a hundred votes now.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Done. Beautiful picture.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

justinsfa's lead is down to 98 votes.His picture is February.Everyone vote for him and lets help him and his Dad get this trip.The contest does not end until the 24th at 11.00 pm. Let's show some 2-cool voting power.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

Done again!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Done. Good luck. Sounds like a great trip for you and pops.


----------



## Jdog223 (Jul 4, 2011)

Done brother ! Take care. 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bbru (Apr 9, 2010)

Done


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

Done justin. Your father raised one hezz of a son.


----------



## wylbur78 (Jan 18, 2013)

Done... Good Luck...


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Done


----------



## FISHINFOOL87 (Jun 21, 2010)

You got my Vote and your still in first!


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Done! Best of luck to you and your wonderful dad.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW!!! Another outpouring of support! I have been out of service for the last few days and come back to civilization and you guys are still pouring in the votes! Much appreciated!

The voting ends at midnight on Thursday.... getting a little nervous with the headway that January is making on the lead... he is closing in fast!!!

If anybody can muster up that last push for big vote numbers, it sure would help, as I am certain this one is going to come down to the wire in the last day.

You can vote on yalls phones AND computers and also share the link to the contest on your facebook and other social media accounts.

http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/

Thanks again for all the support! 2Cool is coming out in full force!!!! Headed out this weekend to bring a pair of father and sons on a duck trip and looking forward to sharing some of the great stories I have recieved with you guys on here with them!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Bump... already voted on all of my devices but your trailing by 5. Nothing 2cool cant fix!

Brandon


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

He is 7 behind now! Dont let January win with that picture. We got to get him back in the lead and stay there. I will post this on my facebook to help you out Justin.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Here you go man. Posted to my Facebook. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang..we're 16 votes behind.. Tried every sneaky way I could to put up more..but no sale..

C'mon..2coolers...this ain't no hill for a bunch of friends...


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Voted again and you're up by 6


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

YIKES!!! I got the bad news via text from my girlfriend a little bit ago...

That January fellow really laid it on today! 

Thanks to each and everyone of you guys for your continued support and attaboys!


Brete, how you hangin' in there man?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

done


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Done. Can't believe it's even a contest. Great photo.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

January (38%, 791 Votes)
*February (37%, 778 Votes)*


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## Atrain7 (Jan 5, 2013)

done! only down by 8!


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

justinsfa is losing by 36 votes.His photo is february.Ask your friends to vote for him.Let's make a 2-cool push for him and his Dad.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bump.. come on Guys..getting down to the wire and every vote counts.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the continued voting support... getting slammed pretty bad by January. I see where he has posted his vote threads on online forums and its going to be a tough adversary.

Any and all votes are GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bet if any of you guys are into 'social media' stuff...a 'friends request' with a link on your Facebook page or others might bring a slew of help.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Bet if any of you guys are into 'social media' stuff...a 'friends request' with a link on your Facebook page or others might bring a slew of help.


Good idea...I will post on my Facebook.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> Bet if any of you guys are into 'social media' stuff...a 'friends request' with a link on your Facebook page or others might bring a slew of help.


I've got it on my facebook and a few shares with others... anybody else feel free to do so! Its greatly appreciated!

I think my old man caught wind of this thread, but he hasn't asked me directly about it yet... lol...


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Voted and will add to Facebook.


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

You got my vote


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

done. Will hit it again when I get home.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

LORDY LORDY LORDY!!! This is a tight race!!! It makes me panic!!!

Its no doubt going to come down to the wire... as I have said before, any help is greatly appreciated.

Voting ends at 11pm this Thursday! Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man..that is CLOSE...every vote counts from here on in...


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Voted again. Down by 10 votes.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry. Up by ten votes


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Bump...let's keep it going. 

Could this be made sticky until Friday?


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Justin did you post this on TBH? I did not see it over there!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

I just got a text message from a friend asking me to vote for a picture for the month of January(too bad, 2cool gets my vote). Justinsfa already has my vote. Come on guys lets get Justin up there and win this thing! With the power of 2cool he can do it!


----------



## flyingb (Mar 20, 2010)

*Voted*

What a great story...reminds me of the adventures I continue to share with my dad and the adventures we all share 3 together now.

42 votes ahead!

Good luck

flyingb


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

manwitaplan said:


> Hey Justin did you post this on TBH? I did not see it over there!


TBH?

What forum is that? PM me if necessary.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

sotxks said:


> I just got a text message from a friend asking me to vote for a picture for the month of January(too bad, 2cool gets my vote). Justinsfa already has my vote. Come on guys lets get Justin up there and win this thing! With the power of 2cool he can do it!


Thanks for the pep talk, the vote and sticking with the 2cool crowd! haha

Thanks to all you folks... Jas, AP, Tortuga... AH!! there are so many! This outpouring is awesome! Had no clue it would get this sort of response!

OperationDuckHunt is in the dang competition HIMSELF and put me on his facebook to scrounge up some support! THATS WILD!


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Voted again Justin, the better half is also voting on her phone and computer right now.

*February (40%, 1,019 Votes)*
January (39%, 974 Votes)
December (7%, 171 Votes)
November (6%, 153 Votes)
October (4%, 89 Votes)
June (2%, 53 Votes)
September (1%, 23 Votes)
March (0%, 11 Votes)
July (0%, 10 Votes)
August (0%, 6 Votes)
May (0%, 5 Votes)
April (1%, 4 Votes)


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

justinsfa said:


> Thanks for the pep talk, the vote and sticking with the 2cool crowd! haha
> 
> Thanks to all you folks... Jas, AP, Tortuga... AH!! there are so many! This outpouring is awesome! Had no clue it would get this sort of response!
> 
> OperationDuckHunt is in the dang competition HIMSELF and put me on his facebook to scrounge up some support! THATS WILD!


No worries Justin. I will keep a close eye on it and towards the end of the voting if its closer I will post on Operation Duck Hunts Facebook page. We have 500 followers there. I just don't want to give January any more incentive to work harder yet.


----------



## KneeDeep&Sink'N (Jun 12, 2004)

Just sent it out over my email lists and posted on F.B.. Pulling for ya!


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Last day of contest and he is down by one vote. Be sure to vote and let's get them over the finish line.Let's show some 2-cool voting power.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

Got ya tied up.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I just reached out to 504 followers of Operation Duck Hunt on Facebook I made it a contest for them so you will get more votes. I hope this sky rockets you in the lead. Here we go!!!


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

Operationduckhunt said:


> Well I just reached out to 504 followers of Operation Duck Hunt on Facebook I made it a contest for them so you will get more votes. I hope this sky rockets you in the lead. Here we go!!!
> View attachment 570956


That's where it's at! Very impressive.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just posted it on my facebook also! Good luck!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

results below).
*Which Photo Should Be Our 2012 Grand Prize Winner?*​
*February (41%, 1,187 Votes)* 
January (40%, 1,170 Votes) 
December (6%, 174 Votes) 
November (5%, 155 Votes) 
October (3%, 89 Votes) 
June (2%, 54 Votes) 
September (1%, 23 Votes) 
March (0%, 11 Votes) 
July (0%, 10 Votes) 
August (0%, 6 Votes) 
April (0%, 5 Votes) 
May (2%, 5 Votes)


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! How much better can it get! ODH, thats just unreal man... I will be in touch about figuring something out for your program for the 2013 season.

Sidenote, the contest ends TOMORROW night, Thursday, Jan 24 at 11pm. So there is still a full day and a half of biting my nails off and having anxiety fits. Its crazy how many times the lead has changed in the last 24 hours.

Thanks again to each and every one of you for the support!


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Dude I thought you were on TexasBowHunter.com TBH! My mistake.

I just noticed Mr January posted over there and is picking up votes (not from me)lol!

My mistake! I thought I had seen you over there!

Good luck it looks like it is getting close!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

manwitaplan said:


> Dude I thought you were on TexasBowHunter.com TBH! My mistake.
> 
> I just noticed Mr January posted over there and is picking up votes (not from me)lol!
> 
> ...


Wow... I just saw the post... Maybe I should have copyrighted my story?????

No wonder you thought it was me... It was basically a copy and paste, then switched the month to vote for! SHEESH! lol


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

****!!! He is 35 behind right now. Come on guys help him out.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

People on TBH are voting like crazy...somebody with an account over there needs to start a thread for Justin. I registered but it won't let me post yet. This guy just posted basically the same post Justin did back on the 11th TODAY...


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I just spent an hour posting it out or fans pages of operation duck hunt. I guarantee within the next hour the deficit will be gone and we will be leading again. I will be dammned if a whitetail beats out mans best friend!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

That sucks with that other dude copying your post word for word...

Wish someone on here with good cut and paste skills could copy BOTH of them with time and date of postings and send it to Cabelas.. Sounds like a bum deal to me.. He oughta be DQd...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Only 3 votes behind, Boys... Let's pour it on and get a hunnert point lead. It's gonna take that to win....

(and somebody gimme a little help here keeping this at the top. Mont will be handing me my violin and sending me off to Band Camp any day now):biggrin:


----------



## Deriso (Jun 21, 2011)

One vote behind now.. C'mon fellas!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It's tied right now! We need some additional votes to make our 2cool brother a winner! Tomorrow is the last day!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

february is the clear winner in those pics. Hope you win.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just voted


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

45 in the lead now fellas! Keep it going


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys.... Thanks for all the support...

Most of my support is coming from you guys, so I need to make SURE nobody is getting those votes using any form of IP masking site on their phone or computer or anything. Apparently, there is a voter sitting somewhere (either on a Verizon phone or something to do with Verizon) voting over and over from the same place, just changing the IP site...

I am not pointing fingers at anybody because I highly doubt that any of you total strangers would be spending their evening voting for ANOTHER total stanger every 30 seconds, but if so, please stop. No clue who is doing it (whether is for January or February), but if it doesn't stop, both photos will be disqualified PER the email I just recieved from the TexasOutdoorsMedia website. 

Honestly, I have no clue how any of that technology stuff works, so I dont really know what I am telling you NOT to do... lol... but just one vote... from your smart phone and your home computers.

The picture and cause are legitimately good, so I dont want to ruin that do to any cheating.

Still keep drumming up votes, but lets do it fair and square.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

justinsfa said:


> Apparently, there is a voter sitting somewhere (either on a Verizon phone or something to do with Verizon) voting over and over from the same place, just changing the IP site...


Wow.


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

Done!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

January is gaining pretty good. Lets for it one last push tomorrow and try to win this thing.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Justinsfa is down by a hundred.Today is the end of the contest at 11pm.Ask all your friends to vote for him.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I posted up on another board too to try and get you a final push today for the win.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

ALAS, the final day has come.... I don't even know if I have any fingernails left, and I know for a fact I have 17 ulcers in my gut... haha

Once again, I would like to thank every single one of you for the support. When this is over, I will show my old man this thread (mom still says he hasnt seen or heard about it) and let him see how much support came from you guys.

I've been a member here on 2cool for a while now... I've met alot of you face to face via classifieds transactions, random encounters at the boat ramp and even just took a 8 day hunting trip with 7 other 2cool members that I had NEVER met in person before until the day I loaded up my bags in the trucks and we hit the road. Was probably one of the best trips of my life... and with total strangers that I met on a dang internet forum... haha

Can't stress enough how great you guys are and how proud I am to be a part of this here group.

Vote hard! Its all greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good luck, Justin.. Just checked and we are about 40 votes behind right now. Just a little FYI...when I pulled up the Cabela link...it let me vote again for some reason. Rest of you guys might check to be sure. I know you don't want everybody voting a dozen times..but this was only one repeat vote.. Mebbe on the last day they open it up a little.. Don't cost nuthin' to look...LOL

Below is the link again for anyone who just logs into last page....

http://texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month/


----------



## CW2011 (Jan 24, 2013)

justinsfa- Just wanted to drop in a wish you luck. Although we have a small lead at this point you have more than proven to have quite an impressive network of voters so we by no means feel safe haha. This has been wild, fun, and nerve-wracking to this point. I know I will probably refresh the page a couple hundred times today alone.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

CW2011 said:


> justinsfa- Just wanted to drop in a wish you luck. Although we have a small lead at this point you have more than proven to have quite an impressive network of voters so we by no means feel safe haha. This has been wild, fun, and nerve-wracking to this point. I know I will probably refresh the page a couple hundred times today alone.


Best of luck to you guys too.

To keep things real, I wasn't real impressed with, lets say, "the lack of originality" on your TexasBowhunter thread, but it is what it is. Don't lose sleep over it, I am just pretty open about whats on my mind.

Other than that, you two have turned this into one hell of a competition. That website server has gotta be burning up... lol... Game on! If yall win, hope yall have a good time out there.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Dont forget to vote with your phones.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

4 votes is the difference.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

it is tied.... This is a nail biter.,


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

ahead by 2! Man's best friend is way better than a buck! lol

Rooting for you Justinfa!


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I just voted you are ahead by 27 votes now I hope 2Cool can pull this off for you!! Congrats to you and your dad and good luck!!!!


----------



## CW2011 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can completely understand that. I doubt I will get a good reception over here for that, but to be absolutely honest with you I really do have the same intentions as you. My dad means the world to me just as yours to you. I don't want this to get ugly in any way as this has been too much fun.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Keep the votes for Justin coming in strong.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

CW2011 said:


> I can completely understand that. I doubt I will get a good reception over here for that, but to be absolutely honest with you I really do have the same intentions as you. My dad means the world to me just as yours to you. I don't want this to get ugly in any way as this has been too much fun.


I'm sure you do love your dad and he means the world to you, that is true for many of us and I don't doubt you for a minute. It's mostly the fact that your post over there seems really close to Justin's post over here, and arrived a couple weeks after his and sort of at the last minute...and now you show up over here too.

Still, nice photo! But even removed from this situation, I'd still take a black lab retrieving a greenhead over a buck all day:biggrin:


----------



## GOT EM' (Oct 15, 2008)

done 

February (45%, 2,156 Votes)
January (43%, 2,081 Votes)
December (4%, 176 Votes)
November (3%, 158 Votes)
October (2%, 92 Votes)
June (1%, 60 Votes)
September (1%, 25 Votes)
March (0%, 15 Votes)
July (0%, 12 Votes)
April (0%, 7 Votes)
August (0%, 7 Votes)
May (1%, 5 Votes)


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

voting closes at 11..


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Heck yeah! Looks like you got it!?!!?


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cmac4075 said:


> Heck yeah! Looks like you got it!?!!?


Nah, it will come down to the wire... we have changed leads about 40 times, even with huge differences to make up.

Thanks again to all of you guys for the support! Keep em coming, need every single one I can get!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Man, I thought it was over. Missed the PM part. For the life of me, I cannot find where to vote on my iPhone.....


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Gonna put this on my fishing buddie's Facebook. 1200 friends (sadly I think) but should push you on through!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Got your back!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

www.texasoutdoorsmedia.com/photo-of-the-month


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Cmac4075 said:


> Got your back!


Dang (Joe Dirt voice)! Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

2282 to 2152 he's in the lead hope he gets it


----------



## tladams123 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just voted and he's still in the lead. Good luck!!


----------



## don77 (Jan 5, 2013)

i done it too i dont know ya'll but i dont mind voting


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Let's load him up, Boys... Only four hours to go...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Crunch time!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I have GOT to have a stomach ulcer from this.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Come on guy's & gal's let's make a push for him! It's "Crunch Time"


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Knocking on wood**. This is working brother!! Good luck!


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Justin, wow, how exciting! What proof that 2cool is a family! Darn, I hope you and your Dad get the hunt and your Mom gets to read all the posts. Votes from here!


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*What time*

Justin - I know you have likely posted this before, but what time (CST) does the contest end tonight? Looks like 2CoolNews is just about ready to call this one.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

11 pm


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

CW2011 said:


> I can completely understand that. I doubt I will get a good reception over here for that, but to be absolutely honest with you I really do have the same intentions as you. My dad means the world to me just as yours to you. I don't want this to get ugly in any way as this has been too much fun.


A welcome to 2cool. We are not hostile. Hope you can sit back and enjoy the posts and the knowledge and the laughter.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

T-minus 2 hours and counting! Good luck in the last leg of this Justin!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Come on guys it's coming down to the wire and takes less then 5 seconds give your fellow 2cooler the boost he needs to take his dad hunting and repay him for all those childhood memories


----------



## Repreb8 (Mar 29, 2012)

I just voted as well. Looks like you're in the lead. Fingers crossed!! Good luck!!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

212 votes ahead as of right now Justin! I will be sawing logs here in the next hour. I hope when I wake up in the morning that you have won! Good luck in the last leg of this!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Boomhauer75 said:


> 212 votes ahead as of right now Justin! I will be sawing logs here in the next hour. I hope when I wake up in the morning that you have won! Good luck in the last leg of this!


Get some sleep!

Thanks for getting the word out on the street! You're a good man!


----------



## up4mud (Jul 31, 2008)

Hope one more helped!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

got my vote from an oil rig in the gulf your up by 200ish votes! good luck bud!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Of course it is its gonna come down to the wire! If you haven't voted nows the time help your fellow buddy out I just met Justin this season and he's a stand up guy


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

You were up 237 when I voted about 10 minutes ago. Good luck !!!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Did a last round of telling everyone I know to vote.


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Voted from everywhere I could, January's gonna have to make a heck of run in the last 41 mins. of voting!!! I'm sure you're well aware of where you stand at this point, I know I'd be checking it every min. until it ended...Best of luck my friend!!!


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Lets finish this thing off with one more voting surge. Goodluck Justin. Hope you and your Dad win and have a blast.I have had fun helping you win and look forward to seeing those pictures.Your Dad his gonna be super proud.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

It's in the bag!!! Congrats Justin, have fun with your pops!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Stayed up to see the results, up by 270 with 5 mins. to go, CONGRATS BRO!!! 

I'm out, past my bedtime!!!


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats cant wait to see pix of the hunt keep us updated!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

47% :cheers:


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Is it over?


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Good luck in the last couple hours! I believe its western time because I was just able to vote. My dad did the same for me, and now I'm in the military and am away from home. Wish I could be home and spend more time with him and my grandfather on the water.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Crow's Nest said:


> Is it over?


Sorry, read that it ended at 11pm. Is that Central Time?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Crow's Nest said:


> Sorry, read that it ended at 11pm. Is that Central Time?


Cabela headquarters is in Sidney, Nebraska...pretty sure they are on Mountain Standard Time...may be another 30 minutes.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Guys, I really dont even know what to say... I never expected any kind of response like I have seen in the last 10 days... Its just unbelievable!

29 pages of support, attaboys, and words of encouragment.... 9,300 thread views!!!! That blows my mind!

I am leaving for the East Texas sloughs bright and early in the morning to bring some new obsessed duck hunters (they dont know it yet, but they will be obsessed after this little treat) on their very first duck hunt... Should be a blast... And as soon as I get back, I am going to simply email this link to my dad and not say another word. I put alot of thought and heart into that first thread post and still feel that it captures everything is needs to. I want him to see the outpouring of support and the great things that were said in each of these comments.

When all this started, I really didnt think I had the network to pull this kind of thing off... Ya, I knew I had a nice picture... but its more than just a picture... I go on alot of hunts that you cant even pull the camera out of a case because of the elements that we hunters are welcomed with. Rain, sleet, snow, single digit temperatures (that picture was actually taken at a temperature of 12 degrees, and yes, here in Texas). You gotta get the perfect angle, lighting, bird placement, body alignment... all kinds of crazy factors... Is it perfect? Not by a long shot, but I'm proud of the man hours I put in to get to that exact time when the conditions aligned for that shot... Extra light from the snow, crystal clear sunny sky.... Ahhhh, Im going right back to the day when I shot it... so cool.

Anyway, I want to thank you all again for everything you have each done and hanging in there with me til the end. The power of 2cool is unreal, and as I mentioned in an earlier post, the men and women on here are impossible to beat... Great folks all enjoying the same great pastimes.

I'd like to give another pat on the back to OperationDuckHunt and the projects that he has going for giving our veterans a chance to get out and enjoy the great sport of waterfowl hunting. If you get a second, please go visit his page at http://www.operationduckhunt.org/ Its a great thing they do for our troops. Guys, this guy was IN the competition.. he had the November entry!!!!

Also like to thank Cable for putting on the competition. He puts on a great show that tackles the issues that we sportsmen face everyday and he's not scared to stand up for our rights to enjoy what we love. Check out his radio show and podcasts at www.texasoutdoorsmedia.com (goodness I have typed that alot in the last few days lol). Great program. Take a few minutes and go check it out... if you like Texas Country music, he's got plenty of those guys stopping by every week!

Mr. January and son, that was one HELLLLLL of a competition! Im not sure that a single person in the state of Texas doesn't know about that contest! haha... Even the US and as far as England and Australia casted their votes! It was a great competition and yall had a great picture....

If yall want to check out more of the pictures that were submitted, you can check them all out on a slide show at






There are some FANTASTIC photos submitted for the competitions...

That being said, I am hitting the sack.... I dont think I have slept in 2 days... Ive got no fingernails left and a stomach full of ulcers... haha

Thanks again! Couldnt have done it without each and every one of ya!


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, almost forgot... For all the PMs that I got about the dog and camera... (sorry, its easier to post here)

Camera : Canon T3i with a 55-250 IS kit lens (neat little lens)

As for that stud of a dog, he will be having a litter come this Spring... For those whom were interested, shoot me ANOTHER PM and I will get you in touch with Mr. Lead Hanson's owner. Registered, EIC cleared, hips, eyes, the works....He is an absolute pleasure to hunt behind, and I enjoy it every time. He deserves his share of the credit, so here he is again and some of his little ones...

Owner : Edd Hanson with www.hansonoutdoors.net
Trainer : Jacob Rankin with www.huntinweatherretrievers.com


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm glad it all worked out!! As far as votes coming in from other countries, you can add some of my friends to the list who cast a ballot from Thailand, Venezuela, Nicaragua, Germany, Peru, and soldiers all throughout the sandbox!! You're WORLDWIDE, man!!!!


----------



## fishtale (Aug 24, 2006)

Woke up, can't go back to sleep, decided to check in and what you said above is awesome, just plain awesome...your Dad's going to be thrilled, not only to go on the hunt but to read through the thread!!! Dad done good, and you are the fruit of his labor!!! Congrats again Bro!!!

Also, that pic of the pups in the box is incredible in itself!!!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Badass, congrats on the win. Im sure your father would be happy with just reading the post and the trip is an added bonus!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrat's Justin! Some of the over sea folks came from the dirt bike forum I am on. They loved the picture & the story!

Roll around in all of this and soak it up! You dun good!:cheers:


----------



## CW2011 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well what a couple of weeks that was! haha. It's unfortunate on my end for my dad to come up short (especially being that he had two pics in the final), but in the end we put in just about all the effort we could and ya just outdid us. Heck at one point I even made a run to the libraries on campus and was just walking around telling people about the contest and pulling as many votes as I could. You had quite an impressive pool of voters. Hope you and your dad enjoy the trip very much. Guess once I graduate in May I'll start saving and just buy a hunt to go on with my dad, probably be a lot less work and more of a guarantee haha. I do have one side question now that the contest has ended. Did you do anything to the picture to make the colors pop like they did? I'm pretty sure there are no rules in the contest against doing it, but just for my own piece of mind I'm curious if those colors are completely natural? haha


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Well folks! Sorry for the late update but I am battling with a crashed harddrive on the laptop and its been tough getting pictures.

Me and Dad hit the road on Friday, March 22nd for the trek out to Rocksprings. Had some great driving weather. We met up with Cable and the owner of Koon's Canyon (Glynn Underwood), unpacked the truck and were in the stand for the first sit by 430pm. I was just going to kick back with my camera and take random photos and keep the ol' man company.

MANNNNNN, talk about HOT! Guess its the first time I have ever sat in a deer outside of deer season.... WHOA NELLY! Kinda of like that Progressive Commericial... "Its like a Sauna in here!" But we settled in and enjoyed a nice Texas sunset. Saw a few whitetails and sika, but no axis.

That night, had some great food and then cruised around the Ranch with everybody armed with spotlights and I was amazed at how many animals we saw, especially after our Friday evening sit being a little slow. Blackbuck, axis and whitetails popping around all over the place!

Saturday morning brought us a cool little breeze and overcast skies... but we wouldn't have much time to soak it in.... By 10 minutes after daylight, we were covered up in whitetails.... then we saw some movement behind a little point of trees.. and within 15 minutes of daylight, we had a 29+" axis walking out of the brush. The decision was made to take the shot in about 20 seconds... haha... Dad dropped him with one shot like a sack of potatoes. Although he was still in velvet, he had decided earlier than anything close to the 30" mark was going home with us (this was both of our first times to ever hunt exotics, but that man put a many an hour into researching those axis in the week prior so he would be ready) ...

It ended up taping out a tad over 29". He was excited as all get out!

After caping him out and getting the coolers all packed, we started after the turkeys. We had heard a couple of stray gobbles earlier while taking pics in the field of his axis, but it was pretty quiet.

We ended up sitting in the shade behind a water tank and spent the last few hours of the afternoon watching whitetails, sika and blackbucks sneak in for a bit of H20. We ended up getting 3 jakes within about 10 yards which was pretty awesome, but they weren't quite what we were looking for.

We made the next days gameplan over Glynn and Cable's fajitas that night and settled down to get up bright and early and get after some toms... When I opened the door Sunday morning, I about got blown over by a 35mph North wind and upper 30 degree temps. Pretty tough turkey conditions. We walked ALOT and never could get a gobble... Until about 5 minutes before we were going to be picked up and brought back in to pack up and leave. We ran after a gobble a few hundred yards away and spotted a little pack of 5 gobblers jumping the fence. We tried to set up on them, but they weren't having it.

I hated for him not to be able to see some gobblers work and strut in, but it happens. I am going to try to get him on some birds some time as I think he will really enjoy the way they work.

I would like to thank you all again for all the votes and kind words! He is very gracious of the outpouring of support from fellow sportsmen like you guys for him to be able to take this trip.

I urge you all to get out into the field with your dads, moms and kids and enjoy the great traditions and landscapes that we have been blessed with. Those are the memories that will stick with us forever!

Thanks again to everyone!!!!!!


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

Great update Justin just awesome those smiles say it all brother!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Done Dude. My Dad Had/Has the same influence on me. Hope you win.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Just awesome.


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep. It was an excellent trip. I noticed the other day when I went over to their house that our pic was his new background on the laptop. Which is even better!

Glad to see that area getting some rain now. It was pretty dry when we were out there.


Thanks again for the support and to the Lonestar Outdoors Show and Koon's Canyon Ranch for the hospitality!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Awesome.....thanks for the update!


----------

